# FIRE



## sl8o3b (May 3, 2020)

Does setting your MES on fire fall under food safety?
I was out cooking some burgers in my new to me MES (20070512). It was a smok'n, I opened it because it was complete then it was burn'n and flamen from the bottom. Then I was like what the? I remember reading about a recall on the 20073012 because it would start a flame then blow the front door off after it built up pressure. I pulled the meat out and saved it before the flames did to much. I eventually hit it with an extinguisher.
I aquired a Weberkettle grill in a game of chance last year, maybe I'll just use that and ditch the MES.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2020)

Any idea what caused the fire? I once lined my bottom Grease pan with foil but it was not draining well. The accumulated Grease under the coil caught. Lots of smoke and flame but I caught it before anything got damaged...JJ


----------

